# Anyone with low Testosterone?



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone else who has low T? 
Having low T is not really very beneficial when it comes to anxiety.


----------



## Kingofallmedia (Feb 16, 2012)

Very low T in fact.

It's up in the air if I'm going to T shots, or pills even. I'm not sure what form they give it to you. It might make my daily migraines worse/better. I'm not sure I want to chance yet more chemicals in me...


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't get TRT cause all doctors I have been to believed that I'm still normal. Screw those silly doctors. They have no clue. If I was 100 years old and had the same levels I have now I'd be as "normal" in their eyes.
If I had the chance to get TRT I'd definitely try it. What's annoying is the blood tests and finding the right dosage.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to get tested to see if I do, but that means I'd have to phone the doctor..:blank


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Thread that you may find interesting : http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/low-testosterone-levels-93730/

Also, before we continue, give me an idea of your diet, vitamin D levels, zinc and magnesium intake.
Some people are pleasantly surprised by how much difference just some simple tweaks in diet and lifestyle can make to testosterone levels


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it tested. My doc probably wouldn't do it anyway.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Thread that you may find interesting : http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/low-testosterone-levels-93730/
> 
> Also, before we continue, give me an idea of your diet, vitamin D levels, zinc and magnesium intake.
> Some people are pleasantly surprised by how much difference just some simple tweaks in diet and lifestyle can make to testosterone levels


please explain


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

I already done blood tests for a few differnet hormones, but I will have results only after a few weeks (in my country you get your hormones blood tests results after 2 months! :x).

I wanted to be tested because my sex drive is low, I have no facial hair, can't build proper muscles no matter what exercise program I am using or what is my diet and I have diagnosed severe depression, which can sometimes be related to low testosterone levels.

From what I read in the internet, if your blood test shows that testosterone levels are normal, you should look for other problems because boosting levels won't help you, but if you really have low levels and you get treatment, effect is very noticeable to most people: you can build muscles easily, get confidence boost and have much higher sex drive.

To sum up, it is always a good idea to have testosterone level tested if you think that you might have this problem, but I wouldn't recommend boosting your levels, if they are normal :yes


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

It's odd, because whilst I seem to fit a lot of the psychological symptoms to a t (no pun intended), physically I don't. High libido, continuous facial/body hair growth, definitely no shrinkage down there. *cough* But I suppose the only way to rule it out would be a test.

It looks like low testosterone levels are responsible for a lot of psychological problems in males. If only it were as simple as that.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

how about that "sun on testicles" (that is claimed to raise T by 300%) thing? anybody tested?


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

baranok said:


> how about that "sun on testicles" (that is claimed to raise T by 300%) thing? anybody tested?


Haven' tested it, but if my levels will be low, I will get HRT (hormone replacement therapy), so I won't have to deal with unofficial methods and if my levels are normal, I won't try these things either because if you google about effects of testosterone boosting, you will find out that too high levels can cause as bad effects as low levels.

My opinion is that you shouldn't try you own experiments related to hormones


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

just it sounds more natural (and weird too ) than any human invented therapy


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

baranok said:


> just it sounds more natural (and weird too ) than any human invented therapy


Agree 

Although it is just very scientific explanation of regular injections of hormones, which you lack


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally I don't think you can do much against low T. I have always had low T ever since my first test and even before my first test I assumed that it would prolly be low and I was right.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

baranok said:


> how about that "sun on testicles" (that is claimed to raise T by 300%) thing? anybody tested?


Wat??? Never heard that theory before. I googled it but couldn't find anything. Got any more details/sources?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I was convinced that i had low testosterone, so i got checked out and the results came back normal.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

Ambivert said:


> Wat??? Never heard that theory before. I googled it but couldn't find anything. Got any more details/sources?


actually i had trouble to find it too, but in THIS forum there was thread with it even with references

i tested it with tiny UV lamp but dunno if it isnt too weak (but too strong could be dangerous?), perhaps lay it on balls overnight is good step
pity i cannot test T somehow quickly at home or something

but this would kill all expensive synthetic candies for T if it works


----------



## angrydad (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was lucky enough to come across this site and I have been lurking for awhile. I too have had serious anxiety issues, full blown mind bending panic attacks and I can guarantee that low testosterone and underactive thyroid can actually cause the anxiety issues.

Over the last year or so I have become unrecognizable to myself and family and friends. Having gone from being friendly and outgoing to shy and avoiding others.

I had damage to my pituitary gland 2 years back, I'm a guy in my late 30's and I was in great health. This struck me down. Lots of visitor to the docs telling me I'm just depressed, or drink too much. I knew different. I had lethargy, joint pain, panic attacks, palpitations,dizziness. Couldn't get a boner whatsoever. I was eventually lucky to get some bloods done and they discovered Low T, Hypothyroid my TSH was 6 and High Prolactin. These last two it seems caused my balls to shutdown making testosterone.

I went on TRT and started to lose weight and feel a bit better, still not 100% TRT is not a solution for everyone and if your T is just borderline. Please do not consider taking TRT, The steroids will completely shutdown your own T production and you will be reliant on the injections or gels. E2 can become an issue as well as shrinking nuts and back acne. If you NEED TRT then fair enough, but do not jump in lightly. TRT is normally for life.

Get your thyroid looked at too. If you are Hypo it can cause all the anxiety etc.
I'm now hopefully on the road to recovery from all this stuff. But still a long way to go. Take it easy guys and don't just jump on a band wagon. I have been blogging about my trying to get better from Low T and anxiety. If you are interested or think maybe you have the same problem you can pm me here or follow my progress here at http://www.mytestosteronetherapy.com it's not selling anything, just telling my story and hopefully will help a few guys so they don't fall into the same trap as me.

best wishes angrydad

The one bit of advice I will wholeheartedly recommend is upping your zinc if you think you may be low T. It does actually work for me and even though I'm low T it does seem to maximize my own T by lowering E2


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

angrydad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was lucky enough to come across this site and I have been lurking for awhile. I too have had serious anxiety issues, full blown mind bending panic attacks and I can guarantee that low testosterone and underactive thyroid can actually cause the anxiety issues.
> 
> ...


interesting..thank you for your post I'm looking into it


----------



## angrydad (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Kenny, 

Thanks for your reply mate, They are both bas*ard conditions, that's for sure, unfortunately we don't 'look' ill, as bad as that sounds I know. But when you mention anxiety or 'hormones' you can instantly see peoples shutters coming down and they start writing you off as a hypochondriac or a weirdo.

I have had some real low points and I'm grateful that my wife and kids have kept me together, without them I don't know how I would cope. I am getting gradually better (fingers tightly crossed) 

But if Low T or thyroid is causing you problems I'm happy to chat here or via PM or through my blog. I was lucky when it came to my thyroid, a kind woman from a thyroid forum advised me 'not to believe' the doctors usual "you are normal spiel." 

Getting my thyroid treatment may just have saved my life.

Best wishes


----------

